# www.cubefans.com



## Crzyazn (May 12, 2008)

FIREFOX WORKS NOW!!!


----------



## n00bcubix (May 12, 2008)

I ordered and my cubes are coming !


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 12, 2008)

cubefans doesn't have any white DIYs though. That's what I was planning on getting(my black DIY is way to old XD).


----------



## joey (May 12, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> cubefans doesn't have any white DIYs though. That's what I was planning on getting(my black DIY is way to old XD).



Yes it does. I just ordered some.


----------



## davegocube (May 12, 2008)

They have them, you have to go to the old site (cube4you.com); they don't have their entire inventory on the new site yet.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 12, 2008)

YAY no purchase limits on the Type Ds......*goes crazy*

but personally I think this site is catered more towards english speakers, as i have noticed improved grammar and user interface.


----------



## pete (May 22, 2008)

hi guys,

anyone of you who ordered from Cubefans can you please fill me in on the process ?

when I made my order then after checkout page where i was supposed to get the order number, it just reads "Your Order Number is :"
but no order number was given.

it also reads "You can view your order history.... on View All Orders",
now when i log on to my account there is no order history no record of my order whatsoever.
the payment was successfully processed by Paypal but no confirmation from Cubefans and no reply to my emails.

i'm just concerned since this was a large order over $300 (we are doing some competition for the kids)

cheers


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 22, 2008)

pete said:


> hi guys,
> 
> anyone of you who ordered from Cubefans can you please fill me in on the process ?
> 
> ...



Well i never got that for me, after i purchase i was able to see my order in the order history. IF i were you i wouldnt worry as you have history that you bought it on paypal. Make sure your Take pictures of your Confimration on Paypal for any future refences. 

And also i hoped you chose the EMS,UPS shipping as BIG ORDER + slow shipping = bad


----------



## pete (May 22, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Well i never got that for me, after i purchase i was able to see my order in the order history. IF i were you i wouldnt worry as you have history that you bought it on paypal. Make sure your Take pictures of your Confimration on Paypal for any future refences.
> 
> And also i hoped you chose the EMS,UPS shipping as BIG ORDER + slow shipping = bad




yes, i chose EMS.

the only issue with the Paypal confirmation is that it does not list what I ordered, it simply reads "Order Description: Cubefans's Shop Purchase"

it does bother me however that the order did not get registered at Cubefans records/system.


----------

